# Selling trek 2.1



## g0ldenchild562 (Jun 26, 2010)

selling 2008 trek 2.1 upgraded with ultegra crank and brakes. send me a pm if interested.


----------



## g0ldenchild562 (Jun 26, 2010)

its a good bike


----------

